# Get Bit Custom Rod Supply- Freebies!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Halloween! In the spirit of free candy we decided to offer some sweet freebies! 


**Free Carbon Fiber Split Grip Set When you order $150 or more in Equipment from the list below! Free Shipping!

Alps Chuck - Tail Stock - Tool Rest - Reamers - Mandrells - Rod Supports - Forecast Dryer - Batson Dryer


**Free 4' Base Extension and Free Rod Support with purchase of an Alps or Forecast Power Wrapper! Free Shipping and No Oversize Fees! 


Click here to see full details and get free stuff!

https://myemail.constantcontact.com...fers-.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=QZxgIMNg5ks


----------

